# Youngest round the world cyclist



## clid61 (9 Aug 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...19-becomes-youngest-person-to-cycle-the-world


----------



## h0lly1991 (11 Aug 2015)

What an amazing lad.


----------

